# Repair posterior tibial tendon



## ortho1991 (Aug 10, 2012)

I need help

looking for posterior tibial tendon repair. Here is the op-note.

An incision was made on the medial
aspect of the left foot at the insertion of the posterior tibial tendon extending the
incision proximally towards the medial malleolus. This incision was deepened
with a #15 blade taking care to avoid all neurovascular structures. All superficial
vessels were cauterized with the Bovie. The navicular tuberosity was identified
and the posterior tibial tendon with its insertion was also identified approximately
2 cm from the insertion of the posterior tibial tendon. There was a longitudinal
tear identified within the posterior tibial tendon. There was no scar tissue or
fibrosis noted. The tendon was repaired with #3-0 Vicryl in a simple running
fashion and was found to reduce the deformity. The insertion of the tendon was
found to be within normal limits without any ruptures or tears. The surgical site
was irrigated. The retinaculum was closed with #3-0 Vicryl in a simple
interrupted fashion and the subcutaneous tissue was closed using #4-0 Vicryl in
a simple interrupted fashion.

Thank you for any help or suggestions you may give.


----------



## scooter1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am thinking 28200


----------

